# Feeling worse after seeing psychologist?



## kellygirl (May 11, 2013)

A few times in my past I have gone to see a psychologist, social worker. I felt absolutely horrible after going in there, was in a bad mood the rest of the day, felt like crying, and felt worthless like there must be something wrong with me. and if there is something wrong with me then I start acting like it and then feel worse.

So I never went back. I still see a psychiatrist for medication but I refuse to go to counseling! 

Reading positive books on motivation, reading posts on facebook, watching guided meditation online, and being around positive people help me. I am trying to learn to think things over and over again, positive things like in my head I will say "I am beautiful" over an over again. it does work, when I do it I automatically get a small smile on my face and feel as if my eyes have opened up. then when I stop thinking it I go right back into the 'just existing" mode.

I think the more you think about, talk about problems the more you dwell on them and then you really do have problems?

what do you all think?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I think some problems need to be talked about and some don't..depends the severity and thoughts of the person..
Therapy never worked for me. I think if this advice is for a teen/child I'd say therapy is a must...But an Adult not so much.

Some people need someone to talk to because they can't do it alone..Some can.
I'm glad it is working for you, I try at it too, but sometimes I get lazy..haha


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I avoid seeing any of those type of people because they really basically insult you and make you feel even more like sh*t. It's like I am not giving you my money for making me feel worst. **** that.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> I avoid seeing any of those type of people because they really basically insult you and make you feel even more like sh*t. It's like I am not giving you my money for making me feel worst. **** that.


No they don't. You just haven't seen a good therapist.


----------



## namasthey (Mar 27, 2013)

I had met a counsellor some years back at that point of time i was feeling overwhelmed and lot of emotions came out
I cut off from people like my mom and relatives after that...
In short term the reaction was bad

But in long run it helped me a lot
It made me careful of people

Theraphy is like ayurvedic medicines 
It triggers some nerves initially
and in long run it gives calming effect

You just a good therapist


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

As someone mentioned above, I think it's especially beneficial for children, teens, those growing up who need guidance and outsider insight on their emotions because they haven't got experience in coping techniques; this is where a psychologist may make suggestions and offer help and guidance to be proactive in combating bouts of despair etc.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Therapy is great, but I always feel bad immediately after because I pour out so much garbage.


----------



## vulgarrobot (Jul 23, 2012)

therapy doesn't work for me because i can't open up to anyone.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> No they don't. You just haven't seen a good therapist.


I feel that's the way how it is for me because this cycle kept on happening to me ever since I turned 13. No point. Might as well fight the harsh world by myself for free. Woop dee doo


----------



## saspro (May 22, 2013)

I find that they just want to sell you meds. I saw a therapist once back in high school. It turned into a "This pill will fix everything for you!" sort of situation. The pill might have improved my mood and allowed me to approach my problems from a different perspective, but it would not have fixed the route cause. If you don't have friends a pill will not make friends for you. Well, some will disagree, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

saspro said:


> I find that they just want to sell you meds. I saw a therapist once back in high school. It turned into a "This pill will fix everything for you!" sort of situation. The pill might have improved my mood and allowed me to approach my problems from a different perspective, but it would not have fixed the route cause. If you don't have friends a pill will not make friends for you. Well, some will disagree, but that's how I see it.


Well, I used to have the same problem with friends, I can't say that I have many friends right now but I definelty have some. You can't judge all the therapists by one, one of my teachers with which I have a closer relation, actually the sports teacher had sociophobia when he was younger hand he said he was at about 10 therapists until he found somebody that really helped him a lot. Now he is a very nice and social person, I don't know how he does it but he does. But the problem may not be the therapist but the fact that you are used to this distructive way of thinking and after a while you may lose track. I don't know what your situation is or what kind of people are around you but if do nothing then nothing will happen, people won't come asking you to hang with them even if they may like you because they will always prefer to be with someone that they know. So if you wan't friends you have to make the first step and talk to them. I already told you I don't know your situation so make sure to talk to people you like and belive they might also like you and not be gealous on you, you have to do this when you are in a good mood, then you'll see the things more clearly.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Talking sets you free


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

yeah

they all stating the obvious wich does me feel like a retard


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

Winterwalk said:


> Therapy is great, but I always feel bad immediately after because I pour out so much garbage.


agreed^


----------



## samuraimunki (Jun 2, 2013)

kellygirl said:


> A few times in my past I have gone to see a psychologist, social worker. I felt absolutely horrible after going in there, was in a bad mood the rest of the day, felt like crying, and felt worthless like there must be something wrong with me. and if there is something wrong with me then I start acting like it and then feel worse.
> 
> So I never went back. I still see a psychiatrist for medication but I refuse to go to counseling!
> 
> ...


Yeah most people often do feel bad/worse after therapy as all that's really happened is they've dragged up all the negative crap and gotten you to focus on your phobias, fears and the times when you feet bad which isn't helpful.

There is a much more effective way to deal with anxiety and this was one of the things that really helped me to get over it. This is so powerful and I think not enough people know about it, it really needs to get out there more!


----------



## Lyeaf (Jun 5, 2013)

mzmz said:


> agreed^


 Therapy was awesome for me at first but months afterwards was the worst for me. Things actually got harder for me after therapy thought I still think the therapist I had was wonderfull.


----------

